# After Kingston grave desecration, Senate approves harsher penalties



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*After Kingston grave desecration, Senate approves harsher penalties *

Posted 1 hour(s) ago 
The state Senate overwhelmingly adopted a budget amendment Wednesday to allow steeper punishments for anyone convicted of desecrating a war memorial or veterans' gravestone.


----------

